# Which Excel VBA book to buy?



## co (Sep 30, 2004)

Which book would be the best to use in order to start to learn vba for Excel from scratch?

I've looked around and there seems to be three main ones:


O'Reilly - Writing Excel Macros with VBA
Excel VBA Programming for Dummies
MrExcel- VBA and Macros for Excel

Any one better than the rest?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## miconian (Oct 10, 2004)

Heh...you're leaving out "VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel," the one that is propably being advertised at the top of your screen right now...I'm still re-reading the first few chapters, but it's the most accessible of the several VBA books I have. Mr. Excel on Excel is awesome but it's not, for the most part, about VBA.


----------



## countingapples (Oct 11, 2004)

check out www.vbaexpress.com for an actual training and certification course, in addition to the great help with vba in many applications. Some where around here are several links discussing the various books for learning vba. 

HTH

countingapples


----------

